# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  How do i know whether to cut or bulk?

## Dyno Dog

Hey guys, please humor a newbie as I'm sure this is probably elementary to you all but I have been reading post after post on here and the more I read the more confused I get. I am 5'9" tall and weigh around 175. My guesstimate is that I am around 23% body fat (electronic scale). I have been working out diligently for about a year now and am finally starting to see a little muscle growth in my chest and arms, not much but enough at least to encourage me to keep going to the gym 5 days a week. I really want to get more muscular but from some of the post's I read, I feel like maybe I should cut the BF% down instead. I am carrying some flab around the belly but I am sure you probably already know that by my BF%. I'm afraid that if I cut instead of bulk that I will lose the only muscle I have manged to put on over the last year. This is the first time in my life that I have ever had any muscle at all and actually feel comfortable wearing a short sleeve shirt. I am trying to put together a diet but don't know if I should bulk to put on more lean muscle in hopes of burning the belly fat away or if I should go with a cutting diet and risk losing the muscle I have put on. 

I bought some prohormones over the counter last year (5 Deca Zol and Cyno Bol) at a well known supplement store before they stopped selling them. The rep there told me I should work out for about a year before taking them. So, I was thinking about trying them now to see if they would bulk me up and cut my fat like he said they would. I am supposed to take each one for four weeks for a total eight week cycle. Do you think those would help me? Thanks for any and all input you can offer.

----------


## --->>405<<---

dyno welcome dude!

1. IMO if ur 15% or higher u def need to cut. 

2. dont know about OTC prohormones but my guess is theyre prob not gonna do much. id leave em where theyre at rite now and concentrate on diet, weights, cardio (in that order of importance). 

3. at 23% bf u will not lose ur muscle. the body will burn glucose, glycogen, and body fat before muscle. 

4. u mite be surprised how much muscle ur carrying underneath that fat  :Smilie:  

5. read sticky: dieting 101: cutting
then we can start getn ur diet together. i was at 22% bf last october myself. u can drop down to 10-12% dude if u take the advice here and properly apply urself!

----------


## Dyno Dog

Thanks for replying 405. I did read 101 earlier today and did my BMR and TDEE calculations. Looks like I need 2500 to maintain so then 2000 to cut and 3000 to bulk. It's kind of confusing though. For instance, if I eat 2000 calories a day and macros should be 50/30/20 (per a post by GB) then I should be eating 1000 calories a day from protein. But if I look at my LBM which would be around 135 (175 x .77), that would be about 1.8 grams of protein per pound of LBM. Is that too high? Thanks.

----------


## --->>405<<---

not too high no.. u can eat 1.5 -2g per lb LBM.. (ive had more.. its not necessary but u wanna keep carbs low and fat in chek so the cals have to come from somewhere)..

sounds like u have some idea of whats going on!  :Wink: 

post up a diet and well have a look. i get ur bmr at around 1700cals. id prob go 1900 on a cut.

----------


## Dyno Dog

Ok, cool, if that's not too high I'll work with the 50/30/20 split then.

I did try and study up on here before I started asking you guys questions in hopes that everyone would take me seriously. Thanks for noticing  :7up: 

Posting up my diet is where I'm sure I'll show my ignorance. But, I'll do it, have to start somewhere right? I'll work on it tomorrow and go with the 1900 calories you suggest. Thanks again 405!

----------


## Dyno Dog

Alright. So I've read diet 101 and figured out my BMR and TDEE. And with input from member "405", I decided to plan a cutting diet starting at around 1900 calories. *Feel free to offer any advice you have. I realize this is a starting point and the diet needs tweaking so I am open to your suggestions. Thanks!* 


0530 MEAL 1
ITEM SERVING CALORIES	PROTEINS	CARBS	FATS
Eggs 2 large 140 12 0 10
Egg whites 1 cup 125 25 0 0
Gatorade 1 ½ cups 80 0 21 0

TOTALS: 345 37 21 10

0630 WORKOUT

0830 MEAL 2
ITEM SERVING CALORIES PROTEINS CARBS	FATS
Bagel 1 whole 156 6 31 1
Protein Powder	1 ½ scoops	187 39 2 2
2% Milk ½ cup 61 4 6 2

 TOTALS: 404 49 39 5

1130 MEAL 3
ITEM SERVING CALORIES PROTEINS CARBS	FATS
Tuna 1 small can 100 20 1	2
Miracle Whip	1 tbsp 40 0 2	4
Protein Powder	1 scoop 125 26 1	1
Applesauce	½ cup 50 0 13	0
Cashews ½ oz 80 2 4	6

TOTALS: 395 48 21	13

2:00 MEAL 4
ITEM SERVING CALORIES	PROTEINS CARBS FATS
2% Milk 1 cup 122 8 11 5
Protein Powder 1 ½ scoops 187 39 2 2

TOTALS: 309 47 13 7

5:00 MEAL 5
ITEM SERVING	CALORIES	PROTEINS	CARBS	FATS
Chicken Breast 6oz 187 39 0	2
2% Milk ½ cup 61 4 6	2
Sweet Potato ½ potato 56 1 13	0

TOTALS: 304 44 19	4

8:00 MEAL 6
ITEM SERVING	CALORIES	PROTEINS	CARBS	FATS
Protein Powder	1 scoop 125 26 1	1
2% Milk ½ cup 61 4 6	2

TOTALS: 186 30 7	3

TOTALS FOR DAY
Calories: 1943 Macro splits: 52/25/20
Protein: 255g
Carbs: 120g
Fats: 42g

----------


## Dyno Dog

> not too high no.. u can eat 1.5 -2g per lb LBM.. (ive had more.. its not necessary but u wanna keep carbs low and fat in chek so the cals have to come from somewhere)..
> 
> sounds like u have some idea of whats going on! 
> 
> post up a diet and well have a look. i get ur bmr at around 1700cals. id prob go 1900 on a cut.




*HEY CAN YOU CHECK OUT MY DIET AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK? tHANKS!*

----------


## --->>405<<---

> alright. So i've read diet 101 and figured out my bmr and tdee. And with input from member "405", i decided to plan a cutting diet starting at around 1900 calories. *feel free to offer any advice you have. I realize this is a starting point and the diet needs tweaking so i am open to your suggestions. Thanks!* 
> 
> 
> 0530 meal 1
> item serving calories	proteins	carbs	fats
> eggs 2 large 140 12 0 10
> egg whites 1 cup 125 25 0 0
> gatorade 1 ½ cups 80 0 21 0 * drop the gatorade replace with complex carb*
> 
> ...


u have protein powder in 4 meals. Ud fare better with real food imo. Milk all day long. U want complex carbs not simple ones especially rite now. U dont want anything thats gonna spike ur blood sugar.

U NEED TO TRY TO GET UR PROTEIN UP TO 285G AND UR CARBS DOWN TO 95G

ALSO NEED TO THROW IN SOME GREEN VEGGIES (AROUND 900G OR SO) IN 3 OR 4 MEALS

ID SUGGEST MAKING CHANGES AND REPOST WITH MACROS AND CALS

----------


## Dyno Dog

Man, this stuff is hard dude. I'm having a hard time trying to do this. Not that good at math lol, having trouble with food choices too.

----------


## ppwc1985

Your complex carbs best choice is going to be oatmeal, brown rice, make sure your bagel is whole wheat.

----------


## Dyno Dog

Thanks man, appreciate the help.

----------


## Dyno Dog

Ok, I think I'm getting closer to a legitimate cutting diet. Please let me know what you guys think, I can use all the help I can get. Thanks! 

0530 Meal 1 Cals P C F
1 large egg 70 6 0 5
1 cup egg whites 125 25 0 0
1/2 cup oats 150 5 27 2

0630 work out

0900 Meal 2 Post workout
2 scoops Protein powder 250 52 3 3
1/2 Oats 150 5 27 2
2 caps Fish oil 20 0 0 2

1200 Meal 3 
2 small cans tuna 200 40 4 4
1 med sweet potato 100 2 23 1

3:00 Meal 4
8oz Chicken breast 250 52 0 4 

6:00 Meal 5
8oz Salmon 200 42 0 3
2caps fish oil 20 0 0 2

9:00 Meal 6
2 scoops protein powder 250 52 3 3
2caps fish oil 20 0 0 2

Daily macros Calories 1805 Protein 281g C 87g F 37g 62/19/19

----------


## --->>405<<---

looks pretty good dude. id throw some leafy/fibrous breen veggies in meals: 3,4,5 and switch the protein powder in meal 6 to casein if its whey or better yet IMO have some lowfat cottage cheese  :Smilie:

----------


## Dyno Dog

Hey thanks for your help 405! I really appreciate your guideance and I'll keep you informed of my progress. I owe you one!

----------


## --->>405<<---

ok dude  :Smilie:  No problem.. good luck! make sure to hit the cardio good!

----------

